# DW yes or no >?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tesla 3 yes or no ?


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks weird without a grill. Potential to be crazy fast but looks wise it has no character.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup from me. Has the potential to change the face of the entire motoring industry....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes from me


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Lookswise it's no alfa,but as said if it's priced right it could be a real game changer.....wonder how much replacement batteries will be or will they do it like Renault and lease the batteries to the owners?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Andysp said:


> Lookswise it's no alfa,but as said if it's priced right it could be a real game changer.....wonder how much replacement batteries will be or will they do it like Renault and lease the batteries to the owners?


2nd mortgage anyone? :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the idea very much but as someone else said, looks weird without a grille


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

To me it looks better from the back n/s shot, longer and less stubby but overall I think yes overall.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Andysp said:


> Lookswise it's no alfa,but as said if it's priced right it could be a real game changer.....wonder how much replacement batteries will be or will they do it like Renault and lease the batteries to the owners?


Can't lease the battery with Tesla, but they offer an 8yr/unlimited warranty on it.

Had this debate with a diesel enthusiast who thought they were too costly and unreliable. I asked him what warranty he got on his DPF and he never replied....

In terms of price they are supposed to be around £30k, but the reality will probably be £42k for a decent spec one....getting there but still not quite 'affordable'....!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. It looks entirely boring.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DrEskimo said:


> Can't lease the battery with Tesla, but they offer an 8yr/unlimited warranty on it.
> 
> Had this debate with a diesel enthusiast who thought they were too costly and unreliable. I asked him what warranty he got on his DPF and he never replied....
> 
> In terms of price they are supposed to be around £30k, but the reality will probably be £42k for a decent spec one....getting there but still not quite 'affordable'....!


Putting the ridiculous price we are forced to pay for electric cars to one side, along with my current abodes facilities, the thing that puts me off these is still the issue of the range. 
Now i have relatives in the east midlands which is easily done on one charge but i have a static caravan in the far south of cornwall. Now on a full charge, i will run out of juice 80 miles or so short of it. Yes i know i can recharge it at certain service stations but my point is, why can't they give it a decent range to start with?

If they could give it say 400 mile range and i had the facilities to charge it over night without the local scallies getting involved, i'd have an electric car tomorrow


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

In the dictionary under bland...


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

muzzer said:


> Putting the ridiculous price we are forced to pay for electric cars to one side, along with my current abodes facilities, the thing that puts me off these is still the issue of the range.
> 
> Now i have relatives in the east midlands which is easily done on one charge but i have a static caravan in the far south of cornwall. Now on a full charge, i will run out of juice 80 miles or so short of it. Yes i know i can recharge it at certain service stations but my point is, why can't they give it a decent range to start with?
> 
> If they could give it say 400 mile range and i had the facilities to charge it over night without the local scallies getting involved, i'd have an electric car tomorrow


Then it probably isn't suitable for you yet.

I can't even consider one because I can't charge it at home...!

I make the same case that diesel cars are not suitable for people who do 5mile journeys around town each day, but these would be perfect for them.

Given that the average journey is about 20mile a day, the vast majority of people would be just fine with 200miles. Heck I only get 250 miles from my S5, and I don't fill it every day. If I could 'fuel' the S5 at home every night that would be great...!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

No thanks. Nice colour though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think it looks ugly.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Not for me.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Doesn't do anything for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

muzzer said:


> .... but my point is, why can't they give it a decent range to start with?


Greater battery capacity to extend the range would increase the vehicle cost, add to the weight, slow it down (increased weight), reduce passenger space (for the same size vehicle) etc.

Battery technology is the key and it's not there yet although progress is being made.

Alan W


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Alan W said:


> Greater battery capacity to extend the range would increase the vehicle cost, add to the weight, slow it down (increased weight), reduce passenger space (for the same size vehicle) etc.
> 
> Battery technology is the key and it's not there yet although progress is being made.
> 
> Alan W


Yea exactly. Reminds of the geeky science behind working out how big the fuel tank on a rocket needs to be to lift it to space. Too much and it's too heavy, too little and not enough power!

You seen the advance in Sodium ion batteries? Looks promising. Hopefully they start using them in phones soon too as I can barely get a day out of mine...!

http://cen.acs.org/articles/95/web/2017/02/solid-new-approach-sodium-batteries.html


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DrEskimo said:


> Then it probably isn't suitable for you yet.
> 
> I can't even consider one because I can't charge it at home...!
> 
> ...


Right now it isn't no but if my numbers came up and without being silly here, 400k would get me a house with proper facilities and then yes, i'd have a Tesla but not this one. Either a Model S or i quite like the look of the Model X.

And as Alan W rightly said, battery tech is all that is holding them back, compare the Tesla range now to that woeful 2 seater thing from a few years ago


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Its a No rom me. No Headroom in the back. Potentially fatal if your sitting in the back and it gets turned over. Technology is cool though


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> Yup from me. Has the potential to change the face of the entire motoring industry....


Totally agree.

What is the point of a grille other than to increase drag if there is little requirement for cooling?

When this Tesla 3 becomes mainstream it will be a game changer.

People say- ah, no range when you are in cold climates and have to defrost it every morning.

Nonsense. People in cold climates already have to leave their cars connected to the mains for block heaters and the like, what is wrong with having to hop in whilst it is still hooked to the mains and using mains energy to rapidly defrost the car? Unhook and then drive away?

Electric passenger cars will make our current cars look pretty daft eventually, no moving parts, no belts, oils, filters, much reduced brake wear, no gearboxes, no fuel- a Tesla fill up is about £12 on off peak juice? Makes internal combustion look expensive!


----------

